# Profi Problem!



## CoRe (28. Dezember 2001)

Also folgendes:
Ich würde gerne den gelben Sand in einem Foto in weißen Strandsand verwandeln; wie stelle ich das an, dass das ganze auch noch wirklich fotorealistisch bleibt?
Ich hab schon versucht mit der Tonwertkorrektur bisschen rumzuspielen, oder Farbton/Sättigung, und noch paar andere Spielereien, aber ich bin nie zu einem akzeptablen Ergebnis gekommen. 

Ausserdem ist auf dem Foto auch noch eine Person drauf, die natürlich noch zum Bild passen muss (farblich, usw.)

Hier das Foto:
Foto mit gelbem Sand

Und hier ein Foto mit nem Sand, wie ich ihn mir ungefähr vorstell: Foto mit weißem Sand


----------



## Sovok (28. Dezember 2001)

wenns perfekt fotorealistisch bleiben soll is wohl das grafiktablett die beste lösung
wird aber n paar stunden handarbeit brauchen

versuchs mit dem aufheller und zeichne den sand nach


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Dezember 2001)

so? Oder sollte ganz neuer sand rein? (ist nicht viel gemacht, nur beispiel)
klick


----------



## CoRe (28. Dezember 2001)

Erst mal danke für die Hilfe.

@Sovok: Gut, Grafiktablett und was dann machen? Meinst du dann mit dem Aufheller weiterarbeiten?

@SmallB: Tja, so etwas hab ich auch schon hinbekommen, nur leider schaut das dann überbelichtet aus, und nicht wie weißer Strandsand.
Gut, der Sand schaut schon etwas heller aus. Aber so passt die Person nicht mehr dazu, die müsste auch stärker beleuchtet sein...

Was ausserdem wohl auch noch gemacht werden müsste, ist den Sand feiner zu machen.

Vielleicht fällt jemanden ja doch noch was ein... 

Schon mal thx im vorraus - ich weiss, dass es ein schwieriges Problem ist...


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (29. Dezember 2001)

also, ich hab da mal was versucht.
ein wenig mit zauberstab ausgewählt,
dann Graustufen draus gemacht, Auto-
Tonwertkorrektur, ein leichtes Gelb
Farbton/Sättigung drüber und über das
farbige Orginal gelegt... ist
natürlich nicht fertig, hat 2 1/2
minuten gedauert 

Ergebnis:
<img src=http://jurrasstoil.piranho.com/temp/schlecht.jpg>


----------



## CoRe (29. Dezember 2001)

Also nochmal vorneweg:
Seid bitte nicht böse wenn ich damit mecker und damit nicht zufrieden bin. Das ganze soll halt wirklich noch fotorealistisch sein.
Aber trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.

Bei deinem Ansatz gibt es noch so große Artefakte. Und das ganze sieht auch so aus, also ob es mit graustufen gemacht ist und dann eben so weiter...

Ich bin bisher zu dem bisher bestaussehendsten Stand gekommen, dass ich die Person freigestellt habe und dann den Sand mit:
Farbton/Sättigung:
Sättigung: Hochdrehen
Lab-Helligkeit: Stark Hochdrehen

Das ganze schaut dann ungefähr so aus, wie das von smallB.

Achja und zuvor habe ich noch ne kleine Tonwertkorrektur vorgenommen.

Anmerkung: Ich hab das ganze mit 600 dpi -> die Veränderungen müssen dementsprechend realitisch sein, so dass das ganze dann später auf ner Größe von mind. A3 auch noch echt ausschaut.


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (29. Dezember 2001)

Also ich hab mal mein Tablett aufgepackt und
dann mit dem Schwamm und nem druck von 70%
den Sand grau gemacht(um einiges genauer)
und dann ging es auch viel einfach mit dem
Zauberstab

Ist ne arbeit von 5-10 Minuten... hab mir
natürlich nicht viel mühe gegeben.
*ergebnis*
Die Farbe muß noch stark angepasst werden.


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2001)

so???
klick


----------



## Chilli (29. Dezember 2001)

wie wäre es hiermit ???
da ist sowohl der strand als auch die person heller


----------



## Chilli (29. Dezember 2001)

oder so


----------



## Hyper Active (29. Dezember 2001)

Ist das ok?


----------



## angst-im-wald (30. Dezember 2001)

so fehlt dem sand die farbe.
ein problem dessent bildes 
ist die ungünstige belichtung.
fresnel-leuchten waren dort am
werk, die einen starken radiodensity 
effekt an sich eigenen.

problem der aufhellung ist die
natürliche grenze gezeichneter 
struktur.
für hellere ergebnisse, mit durchgehend
gleicher zeichnung heisst es
heller und weniger kontrast.

nicht die farbe ganz aus dem
sand saugen.








angst.


----------



## CoRe (31. Dezember 2001)

Gut, und was hast du nun konkret gemacht?


----------



## AReidY (3. Januar 2002)

mmh, also ich wuerde es so machen:
Layer => New Adjustment Layer => Hue/Saturation // Einfach bestätigen
Dann in dem nächsten Fenster mit den Werten ein bisschen Spielen bis dir der Sand gefaellt, ganz wichtig: "Colorize" aktivieren!
Wieder bestätigen ... Mit STRG+ALT+I invertieren, paintbrush auspacken und mit "weiss" das ganze colorieren (in deinem Fall eher "Die farbe aus dem Sand saugen) ...

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, 
AreidY


----------



## Kimble (4. Januar 2002)

das passt nich so ganz!
Ihr müsst euch doch mal vorstellen, dass wenn der Sand heller ist, auch die Schattenseite und der Rest der Person heller sein muss!!
Ihr könnt doch nich den Sand wie am Mittag machen, und die Person, wie Nachts!!!
Meine Lösung, macht alles 'en bissel heller, und dann den Sand noch!


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*also.... nur ne meinung...*

die tuse ist jawohl sowas von hässlich, das kann man gar nicht realistisch machen. sowas hässliches kann nur dem quell eines übernächtigten 3d freak entsprucgen sein, der mal was richtig hässliches malen wollte.... *gg* ok, nur ne meinung wie gesagt... bin etwas genervt wegen meiner freundin, sorry...  

ya snowy


----------



## Yasemin (5. Januar 2002)

@snow, genau solche Beiträge will keiner hören


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*und genau*

DAS wollen alle als antwort auf meinen ******threat hören. danke, dass du mir zu diesen zeiten unter die arme greifst. ich könnte vor freude in tränen ausbrechen. - nachdem ich mir die der trauer aus den augen gewischt habe!

ya snowy 

p.s: dieses sollte auf keinen fall negativ verstanden werden. ich bin so fertig mit den nerven, das ich wirklich für mein verhalten nichts kann.


edit:
ok, daß schreibt man wirklich mit doppel ss...


----------



## AReidY (5. Januar 2002)

mmh, ob er jetzt mal ******** postet oder nicht, solange seinen normalen Beiträge IO sind solls mir egal sein ...


----------



## Kimble (5. Januar 2002)

hmm, irgendwie kommt's mir komisch vor, dass Leute, die 18 Beiträge haben, sagen, was hier richtig is un was nett!

@ snowy: sonst schreibt er ja keine ******e  ! da darf er des auch ma machen  !


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*thx kimble*

und damit sei jetzt bitte auch schluss mit dem kinderkram!!! 

also... die, die mich für schuldig halten, sollen das jetzt bitte tun, denen, die hinter mir stehen, denen danke ich! also... schluss ende, see y@ll

ya snowy

edit:
sorry, kann kein deutsch mehr... musste da mal was ganz gravierendes verbessern...


----------



## Yasemin (5. Januar 2002)

Oh jetzt wird die Kompetenz der User durch ihre Beiträge berechnet, wie nett.


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*JETZT IST SCHLUSS!!!!*

MOD, ich brauche einen MOD!! beendet diesen von mir angezettelten kinderkram!!! passt auf, leute! ich war und bin extrem angenervt! liebe ist das, was einem die trauer zeigt. ohne liebe, keinen kummer, versteht sich von selbst oder? ich denke, dass die meisten in diesem forum bereits einmal verliebt waren. zudem bin ich der festen überzeugeng, dass die mehrheit derer auch schon einmal liebeskummer genossen haben?! in folge dessen bitte ich diese mehrheit doch bitte meine gefühle zu verstehen und nicht mit sonem kleinscheiss drauf rum zu hacken!!! seit doch so nett... einmal... 


danke. 


eur snowy 

p.s:
yasemin. du bist doch schon älter als ich und doch so weise, bitte sieh doch meine probleme ein und lass die anderen doch einfach schimpfen. lass sie doch einfach. k? k.... gruss, snowy


----------



## Kimble (5. Januar 2002)

jo mann, dann klick auf Beitrag einem Mod melden!


----------

